# Need some suggestions



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey guys looking for a new king rod for my 303 or 403 if I find one.Im looking for something like the old allstar 1087 something over 8' with a fast tip for slinging ly's and cigar minnows. I have a rainshadow 1087 but when it was cut down I think they took 6 inches from the top and 6 from the butt!So it made it a little stiff for me.I looked at a Rouge rod not to long ago that felt pretty good but figured I would ask here for suggestions.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

If you are pier fishing, I would look into the Pac-bay Rainforest 1087, or a rainshadow 1087 that is untrimmed. If you want to go the glass route, the lamiglass MB1083M is a bit noodley at full length, but if you take 3-5 inches from the tip it makes a fine cig rod. The next blank if you could get them is a lamiglass 1143F. All of these make fine cig slinging rods, and I have fished all of them, as well as built all of them.


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

How fast is the tip of a rainshadow 1087 untrimmed?Sorry for all the questions lol.The 1087 I have now I like, would make a good cobia rod.


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

The pac-bay seems reasonably priced!I dont recall what the rainshadow blank went for


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

And yes ill be pier fishing


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I personally prefer the Rainforest over the Rainshadow. The rainshadow claims to be a fast action, but I completely disagree. I hooked a 15lb king on mine and had a tough time getting him in on it. It just didn't have the lifting power I was looking for. As far as the Rainforest goes, it is a fast action blank. It has the lifting power I like in a blank as well. I have a tendency to run a lot more drag than most people who fish for mackerel.


----------



## Mackerel mauler (Sep 22, 2013)

I like the rainshadow swb80l or gator t90l


----------

